
FBI head Christopher Wray: We can't let criminals hide behind encryption - howard941
https://www.cnet.com/news/fbi-director-christopher-wray-tells-cybersecurity-experts-to-partner-with-feds/
======
LinuxBender
Weaken confidence in services and you will just push the smarter ones further
underground, potentially harm businesses and reduce tax revenue. This can also
further segment EU and US businesses.

If the goal is just to round up the cannon fodder to meet numbers and get
budgets approved, then perhaps you are on the right track. Just use the tried
and true method of getting VP's and directors in companies to look the other
way in exchange for giving them some favors and making them look pretty. Just
be aware that nowadays systems are under more automation and scrutiny, which
means your backdoors will be posted on public repositories before long. This
may be pushing unfair financial risk on hardware and cloud vendors. Their
losses can translate into tax revenue losses.

------
bediger4000
I don't believe him. He was a political appointee (as all FBI heads are), but
he was apparently appointed for a lot of sub rosa reasons. Maybe he's
compromised, not to Russians, but maybe allegiance to something other than Law
and Order.

------
sadris
Why is there a never ending stream of FBI chiefs who peddles this crap?

